
Software optimization resources - evandrix
http://www.agner.org/optimize
======
breadbox
Agner Fog's resources are amazingly thorough, and some of his documents
include information that was completely unknown at the time of publication. If
you're trying to optimize for "non-deterministic" Intel chips, there is a
wealth of data here.

------
nickpsecurity
Thanks for the links. The x86 instruction tables and calling conventions will
probably come in handy as a reference for me in the future. Among other things
here.

------
vitd
Looks like an interesting idea, but if the first one includes Mac-related
stuff, but is from 2007, then it's way out of date.

~~~
mischanix
The C++ optimization manual there is in no way out of date. All of the advice
and techniques in that manual are even more relevant today than in 2007.

Additionally, the title page says that it was last updated August 2014.

------
fdssfdafsadafsd
Post this when it's updated for Skylake.

